# Beam benders ( New type Ducato )



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

How is this done as there are no markings on these new headlamps ?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I bought headlamp protectors from Fiat and the markings were on these.


----------



## johnmeadows (May 17, 2008)

*beam benders*

even at £50 a pair the headlight protectors are worth fitting ,just look at the cost of a replacement headlight if you need convincing around £350.

They come with the bending blanks which you just place on the marks.

If your a tight wad like me you can even peal them of to re use so keep the bit of paper they come on.

Mine have just done 4000 miles round spain and are now in the glove box whilst we save up for our next trip to the land of wine!!!

john


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I am in support of the headlamp protectors. You can use the sticky patches several times and then use insulating tape.
There is a company that sells similar protectors for less than Fiat, but whatever they are worth the investment.
Gerry


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Headlamp protectors*

Always thought that I was being cissy fitting headlamp protectors to our 2005 fiat but after a few weeks here in Morocco I notice a great big "star" crack in the plastic cover.

Two points: 1 did it save the headlight?and 2: I was told the plastic headlights dont cope with the heat if you are blank off part of the lens with a beam bender, thats why the bender markings are on the protectors and not on the lenses themselves.

No doubt someoe will disagree but so far the headlights are undamaged

Mike


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have headlight protectors made by a NZ company. They don't have deflector markings on either  

I'll be looking at other motorhomes at Peterborough to find out where they go. Or maybe find some one who can help. :?


----------



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

*Beam benders?*

So Guys where do I get these ?


----------



## CatSailor (Sep 17, 2008)

I got mine from here Climair. Part no HLC 66. Cost about £ 43 Inc VAT & post & packing.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I bought mine from my Fiat dealer. Cheaper ones might not have the markings for continental use.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

CatSailor said:


> I got mine from here Climair. Part no HLC 66. Cost about £ 43 Inc VAT & post & packing.


I got mine from Climair too. They appear to be genuine Fiat ones and do come complete with the masking area marked out and 2 sets of adhesive beam benders.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Definately get the protectors. Marked out and come with 2 x black things. I did post a pic of them for people to cut out but then realised it was not simples.

Chelston stuck mine on. I would like to know where you can order some more sticky bits from.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

The units from Climair are Fiat Australia parts, they do have the markings on them and 2 sets of black pads

http://www.climairuk.com/climair/home.php?cat=9

Chris


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

Another vote for Climair UK. 

Just fitted a pair of protectors to our Morello as we prepare for our first trip on to mainland Europe, ever!! Just trying to sort the ferries.

I don't understand how a black mask can be a beambender. I thought they were fressel lenses rather than 'black out'.

Once I'd figured the instructions and loosened a couple of panels the were fitted in about 40 minutes.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I bought a pair from the same company. I fitted them as per the instructions, well so I thought. In my defence I must say the instructions were not that clear. I was unsue where the top metal clip went. Obviously I got it wrong, when I stopped after my first journey I was missing a cover! Not sure where it went but hope it did not cause any damage. I now need to pay for an other set.

Any tips on fitting the new set to help me keep them longer than 50 miles??

Stewart


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Chelston sold and fitted mine. I would never have been able to do it myself. They do not look anything other than smart in looks and concept.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Chiily *said, _"I don't understand how a black mask can be a beambender. I thought they were fressel lenses rather than 'black out'. "_

Quite correct, although if you will forgive me, it's spelled "_fresnel_".

The masks work fine though and are quite legal - the onus is on the driver to prevent dazzle to oncoming motorists, but the method of doing so is unspecified.

*Pusser*. I've kept the remains of my last set of masks, so I have the outline of the part I peeled off and stuck on the protector screen. I shall use it as a template to cut some more out of wide masking tape.

Could scan and send you a copy if you like, but (on mine) the marks on the headlamp cover are clear enough to use as a guide.

*To anyone who doesn't have the headlamp protectors.* The positions for the masks (or beam benders) is nowhere near where you would expect them to be 8O , especially on the driver's (RHD) side. 8O

Suggest if you plan to use deflectors or beam benders on the actual headlamp "glass" you check the positions carefully first, or you could still get "_done_" by a sharp-eyed and bad tempered Gendarme!!

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

stewartwebr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought a pair from the same company. I fitted them as per the instructions, well so I thought. In my defence I must say the instructions were not that clear. I was unsue where the top metal clip went. Obviously I got it wrong, when I stopped after my first journey I was missing a cover! Not sure where it went but hope it did not cause any damage. I now need to pay for an other set.
> 
> ...


Hi Stewart

The instructions are not the best are they!!!

Without wishing to sound like a smart arse, the position for the little metal clips is obvious . . . once you have seen it settled into place. 8O 

I can only suggest what I did myself. I "offered" the clip all ways round and both ways up, and when I found the right orientation it did in fact sit very nicely and obviously into the position it was meant to occupy.

_(This is not a lot more help than the original instruction I realise, but it worked for me!  )_

A close examination of the photo in the instruction confirmed the position . . . once I had turned it (the photo) round to a corresponding orientation.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Don't suppose anyone knows whether the Fiat ones will fit Peugeot Boxers? I'm imagining the bodywork is the same (just mechanicals differ) so probably yes?

Haven't gone through the full checkout with Climair, but they're currently showing at £34.21 inc VAT...have they dropped the price or is postage >£10?


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> *Chiily *said, _"I don't understand how a black mask can be a beambender. I thought they were fressel lenses rather than 'black out'. "_
> 
> Quite correct, although if you will forgive me, it's spelled "_fresnel_".
> 
> ...


My spelling is not the best I'll agree. What makes it worse is that I'm suppose to know something about RF propagation prediction for work. See Fresnel zones.

As for fitting I took the, 'What the hell do all the pictures mean in the instruction? I know, I'll wander out to the van and offer up the clips and deflectors to see if that throws any light on it all.', approach . And it did. The top clip's position is pretty obvious. I tightened the top panel up once I had the top click in place, this stops the clip wandering around when attaching the deflector to it.

I also warmed the bottom clips up a some hot water and loosened the bottom panel in order to help squeeze them in.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

This is a copy/paste from my email from Climair... It's the shipping and vat that ups the overall cost!!

Products ordered: Headlamp Covers Selected vehicle: Fiat Ducato 2006 on 2007 
Product code HLC66 
Product Item price £29.75 
Quantity 1
Total £29.75 

Subtotal: £29.75 
Shipping cost: £8.50 
VAT 15.00%: £5.74 

Total: £43.99


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Looking at the headlight straight on, imaging it as a clock face, you need to blank out the quadrant from 6.00 to 9.00. i.e. the lower left hand quarter. I used a 2.5"square of black sticky vinyl with the top righthand corner in the centre on the light and it covered the quadrant sufficiently to flatten the beam. I checked it out on the beam setter at work. As already mentioned, the righthand side looks a bit odd as is is round to the side, but it does the job.
The Climair protectors are £10 cheaper *without* the markings.
Colin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> *Don't suppose anyone knows* whether the Fiat ones will fit Peugeot Boxers?


You really should know better Rosbotham - this is MHF!!  

Yep. Mine (from Climair) are marked "Fiat" and they fit my Peugeot perfectly! 



Rosbotham said:


> Haven't gone through the full checkout with Climair, but they're currently showing at £34.21 inc VAT...have they dropped the price or is postage >£10?


I think postage is about 8 quid, as they are a lot bigger than you expect ( :roll: ) and need to be handled carefully - hence a better class of carrier I suspect.

Still a whole lot cheaper than buying direct from a Fiat outlet.

Dave


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Could I be cheeky and ask if anyone has a photo of where the benders fit. Mine is a Hymer 2006 with the twin headlights, Haven't got time now before we leave to order any, the last few trips we haven't bothered and we notice a lot of English m/h's don't bother either but I don't suppose it is wise, you can't rely on trying not to drive at night.
Cheers Sid


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I've just ordered myself a set of the climair ones (after reading the positive views on the forum)

Will be fitting myself so the tips on here will be most helpfull.

David


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We have the new Fiat but on an A class. Have looked at Climair's site and tried to compare headlight on standard Fiat cab with headlight on our A class. They look slightly different. Anybody know if Climair's headlight protectors fit Fiats on A class vehicles?

Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Finally think I have managed to make attachment but perhaps have shrunk it too far.

Anyhoo if I manage to do it, photo is headlight on on our A class.

Sal


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Sal, The climair ones for the X250 willl not fit your MH as the lamp unit looks a different shape.
David, and any others who are concerned about the fitting, just make sure that the top clamp is properly positioned over the black support rail. It must be clipped onto the rail not just layed across it. You may need to apply a little pressure to the front of the protector to enable the clamp to clip into place.
Ray


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*beam benders*

Does anyone know how to alter beams on our Rapido A-class with the 4 small round headlights? I dont want to be blinding anyone when we go over to France shortly.
Chris


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Ray, I thought they looked different. We previously had an A class Hymer on a Ford and those headlights were 'supposedly' adjustable with a switch behind the headlight but it was an absolute b....r to do - even the fitter at HymerUK was having bother. Perhaps the Fiat's are also adjusted in the same way.

Sal


----------

